

Cool spatial algos with Neo4j: Part 1 - Routing with A* in Ruby - nawroth
http://blogs.neotechnology.com/peter/2010/04/cool-spatial-algos-with-neo4j-part1-routing-with-a.html

======
mark_l_watson
That is pretty cool. I just did a git clone, read the code and ran the
example. I have no connection with the Neo4j developers (I don't know any of
them), but I must say I like their business model: AGPL license use for free,
and if you want a commercial license it is a little expensive but affordable
if you really need a commercial license.

~~~
petern
Cool you like it! Next up (when I get time) is a full OpenStreetMap importer
writeup, so you can run deep algos on a real dataset. Have tested routes with
depths around 1000 in under 1s :)

